# Goodbye Old Friend



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I am very sorry... I wish I had something inspirational to say but all I got is I am very sorry..


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss! I was remembering all of my dogs, especially my first dog, Golden Retreiver I grew up with, he left us several years ago to cancer but gave us 13 strong years. I was fine reading all of the condolences and your story was a beautiful tribute to man's best friend...then I got to the rainbow bridge and I think my co-workers and customers think I'm on drugs cuz that one choked me up.

Here's to our loyal companions and the great memories their loyalty produces!


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

sorry to hear Steve. i am happy for you in that despite the pain of your loss... sounds like you have some awesome memories that will bring a smile back to your face when you're down.



Sampsons_owner said:


> ...He even got to enjoy our infamous Gondola ride out of the Shiawassee marsh. That day he made 2 nice retrieves in icy conditions.


lol. oh brother. :lol:



> _We decided to have him cremated and will spread his ashes in one of his favorite marshes. That way we will be able to hunt over him for years to come._


that is awesome, man. that tears my heart out. :sad:


remember the good times and be thankful you both had them!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. Memories last forever.

I have been preparing my kids for the inevitable since early summer. We have a 13 year old GSP mix that I will have to put down before winter and no matter how prepared you think you are, you aren't.

Could have left the *Rainbow Bridge *out, I am all welled up.


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry about your loss.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm in tears, so sorry.
They really are part of the family, aren't they?


----------



## st.croixsuckerboy (Feb 14, 2009)

Steve,
Sorry to hear about your loss. My pup has just turned two and I dont know how I could ever hunt without him. Last year he had over a hundred retrieves and this year hes had 39 in just a couple trips. I've never had a duck dog before, and he is my BEST Friend. I'm not saying hes even remotly close to being the best dog in the marsh but he is the best dog in the world too me. I got teary when I read your story. A great dog can never be replaced. We know hes in a better place hunting now without being in pain. I cant even imagin bud. God Bless you and your family.

Bobby Sullivan


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

Bugger, that sucks. I've been there 4 times and its never easier.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

You have my deepest sympathy Steve and may you live up to be the man Sampson thought you were.....


----------



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

Steve,

I'm glad I had the pleasure to meet Sam a couple of weeks ago. He seemed like a great dog. I am sorry to hear that he has passed and I know all to well that horrible feeling. Give it time and never forget all the memories you had with him. 

-Brian


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. All of us with dogs know it is inevitable, but it doesn't make it easy. All I can offer is my condolences and this piece of advice -- get another one, it does ease the pain.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your dog!! It really sucks!!

Scott


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. Sounds like he had a good life and you have lots of good memories. He will put a smile on your face when you think of him in the future.


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

sorry bout losing the dog..lost 3 myself!!

hopefully this will make u smile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlYCVpPo1WQ:D


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Condolences and I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Steve, 

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. The pain and tears will subside with time but the memories will never fade. The marsh that Sampson's ashes will grace will let his memories live on and be a very special place.


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

Man these threads suck.....:sad: Im sorry for your loss as many of us have been there. Remember the good memories. Best wishes


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss....it sounds like the two of you shared some awesome memories.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Very sorry to hear this Steve, my condolences on your loss.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Losing a pet and hunting buddy is very hard for sure. Best wishes.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

My dog is smaller then your dogs head, but I know even a day or so away is like being away from family. I am sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know this feeling oh to well. I have always said that they are never with us long enough would give anything to just have one more day with my boy. Cherish the time you did have with him.


----------



## Beverly Hillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

Wolf_Dancer34 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I know this feeling oh to well. I have always said that they are never with us long enough would give anything to just have one more day with my boy. Cherish the time you did have with him.


It happens to all of us dog owners every 9-13 years at least. Why do we put ourselves thru the pain?, because the joys last longer. 

I just picked out the hairs of my last fallen from his neoprene vest before putting it on my new one.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Man, Steve...I'm sorry to hear. It's never easy losing a fur-child. My condolences.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

On my way to the bay for a few more days as we speak, taking the hound, his is just coming into his own at 3 years old and reading your story tore me up a bit. Had to have a springer of 14 years put down a few years ago and never had to deal with losing a dog before that. Its one of the more tougher deaths Ive had to deal with. I dont take any day my dog is hunting with me for granted, as we get ready to go up hunting I will be cherishing my hunting partner even more and making the first retrieve tommorrow morning thinking about the memories you had with your dog. Sorry for your loss and will be thinking about your family as Im out hunting with some of my own. :sad:


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sorry for you loss...he sounded like a great dog!


----------

